# [make.conf] Desnudando el alma

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Acabo de tener otra de esas ideas "brillantes" y perdón al moderador si es un hilo duplicado pero haciendo una busqueda rápida en el foro no encontré nada parecido.

Este es mi make.conf (Por desnudando el alma, me refería al de mi Gentoo).

```

CFLAGS="-march=k8 -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

USE="-samba xvmc a52 kde -doc video_cards_via -encode opengl -ipv6 lm_sensors dvd dvdr dvdread zeroconf pdf nsplugin wmp wmv realmedia gmedia divx cpudetection mmxext 

nvidia 3dnow 3dnowext xvid aac X ntfs -gnome quicktime real mmx sse ss3 xcomposite xinerama kde 

mpeg gif jpg xosd jpeg png xine svg tiff alsa xv mp3 win32codecs -arts win32codecs java firefox"

FEATURES="distcc parallel-fetch"

VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"

#CONFIG_PROTECT="-*"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://mirror.datapipe.net/gentoo ftp://ftp.solnet.ch/mirror/Gentoo http://mirror.datapipe.net/gentoo http://gentoo.mirror.solnet.ch ftp://ftp.belnet.be/mirror/rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo/"

source /usr/portage/local/layman/make.conf

MAKEOPTS="-j9"

DISTCC_HOSTS="192.168.1.2 localhost 192.168.1.201 192.168.1.203"

#ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~amd64"

LINGUAS="es"

FETCHCOMMAND="/usr/bin/axel -n 100 -a -o \${DISTDIR}/\${FILE} \${URI}"

RESUMECOMMAND="${FETCHCOMMAND}"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY = "/usr/portage/local"

```

He visto muchos make.conf MUY modificados, el trasfondo de este hilo, es sacar ideas, ver como lo tienen uds. al suyo y mejorarlo.

Como ven, no tengo muy tocado el tema de los cflags pero si me interesa compilar rapido, por eso tanto distcc.

A ver que les parece. Saludos!

----------

## i92guboj

El mío es bastante clásico, lo más exótico que contiene quizás sea esto:

```

PORTDIR="/var/portage"

DISTDIR="${PORTDIR}/distfiles"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="${PORTDIR}/local"

PKGDIR="${PORTDIR}/packages"

```

Yo tengo portage en /var, que me parece un sitio mucho más natural que /usr

para una base de datos de paquetes. Supongo que es cuestión de gustos.

----------

## Darksidex25

 *Inodoro_Pereyra wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> FEATURES="distcc parallel-fetch"
> ...

 

No sé muy bien como funciona distcc, no lo uso, pero implementa ccache? si no lo hace sería una buena idea que lo emergieras, y que añadieras en features ccache.

También en features, si tienes prelink, puedes poner prelink, aunque no estoy seguro de si funciona o no funciona. Lo leí en algún lado del foro y por eso lo puse.

```

#CFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

#CFLAGS="-O2 -march=pentium4 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CFLAGS="-march=pentium4 -mtune=pentium4 -O3 -pipe -fforce-addr -falign-functions=4 -fprefetch-loop-arrays -fomit-frame-pointer"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--enable-new-dtags -Wl,--sort-common -s"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86"

FEATURES="ccache parallel-fetch prelink"

CCACHE_DIR="/var/tmp/ccache/"

LINGUAS="es es_ES"

PORTAGE_ELOG_CLASSES="log error warn"

PORTAGE_ELOG_SYSTEM="syslog save"

```

Las dos líneas que tengo comentadas solo las descomento (se entiende que si descomento una, comento las otras dos) cuando algo no compila a la primera, pero es raro que algo no compile por las flags. Eso sí, comentar las cflags que ahora están activas significa comentar también la línea ldflags.

Por lo demás, que portage me genere un log por cada paquete que tenga avisos y cosas de esas, suelen contener información interesante.

----------

## the incredible hurd

 *Darksidex25 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> También en features, si tienes prelink, puedes poner prelink, aunque no estoy seguro de si funciona o no funciona. Lo leí en algún lado del foro y por eso lo puse.
> 
> 

 

```
man make.conf
```

```
/FEATURES
```

Ahora busca prelink y observarás que ni tan siquiera aparece. En el foro también he leído otras burradas similares y la única forma de evitarlas es usar el sentido común.

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

 *Quote:*   

> No sé muy bien como funciona distcc, no lo uso, pero implementa ccache?

 

No, no implementa ccache y lo tengo instalado pero no en uso por la cantidad de compilaciones que se me quedaban a la mitad con la combinación distcc / ccache.

Lo que sí me resulta interesante es lo de ELOG, lo voy a implementar.

Gracias, Salud!

----------

## ZaPa

Pues yo como sigo siendo novatisimo en gentoo, aqui mi pesimo make.conf:

```

# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically built this stage

# Please consult /etc/make.conf.example for a more detailed example

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

# Linguas=es le decimos que todos los programas trabajen en español

LINGUAS="es"

USE="dbus hal dri opengl mp3 mpeg win32codecs wifi nsplugin"

# nsplugin para instalar plugin java en los navegadores

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86"

VIDEO_CARDS="i810 i830 i915"

```

----------

## diegoto

Si te sirve de algo el mio.

```

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=nocona -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

# Variables USE

USE="avi jpeg gif bmp png mpeg ogg mp3 xvid quicktime ffmpeg divx4linux divx realmedia wmp vorbis a52 aac oss flac mad alsa dvdread usb dvd dvdr cdr qt3 hal pic spell aspell nsplugin zlib msn mplayer xine firefox kde dri opengl X -qt4 -gtk -gtk2 -gnome -ipv6 -pam -arts -cups -seamonkey"

# Configuracion de Video, teclado y mouse

VIDEO_CARDS="radeon"

INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse"

#CCACHE Configuracion

FEATURES="ccache"

CCACHE_DIR="/var/tmp/ccache/"

CCACHE_SIZE="2G"

#OVERLAY

source /usr/portage/local/layman/make.conf

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/portage/local/diego"

```

----------

## i92guboj

 *diegoto wrote:*   

> 
> 
> #OVERLAY
> 
> source /usr/portage/local/layman/make.conf
> ...

 

Deberías intercambiar el orden de estas dos líneas, o si las dejas así,

cambiar la última por esta:

```

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/portage/local/diego:$PORTDIR_OVERLAY"

```

Si no, todas las rutas de tus overlays son socreescritas por la última,

que es solo tu overlay local. Lo cual es equivalente a decir que layman

no te sirve para nada. En esa línea puedes poner tu $PORTDIR_OVERLAY

antes o después, según quieras dar preferencia a layman o a tu propio overlay.

----------

## achaw

Este es el mio:

```
CFLAGS="-O2 -march=prescott -mtune=prescott -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CXXFLAGS="-O3 -march=prescott -mtune=prescott -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86"

USE="X alsa apm audiofile avi berkdb bitmap-fonts bluetooth bzip2 cdr cli crypt ctype cups dba dbus doc dri dvdr elibc_glibc encode exif expat fam fastbuild foomaticdb force-cgi-redirect fortran ftp gd gdbm gif glut glx gmp libgnomeprint gstreamer gtk gtk2 gtkhtml guile idn imlib ipv6 jpeg joystick kernel_linux lcms libg++ libwww mad memlimit mikmod mng motif mp3 mpeg ncurses nls nptl ogg opengl pam pcre pdflib perl pic png posix python readline sdl scanner session simplexml slang soap sockets spell spl ssl startup-notification svg tcltk tcpd tiff tokenizer truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts udev userland_GNU vorbis x86 xml xml2 xprint xsl xv zlib"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--enable-new-dtags -Wl,--sort-common -s"

FEATURES="ccache keepwork sandbox  sfperms strict -metadata-transfer"

CCACHE_SIZE="2G"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/portage/local/mis_overlays"

LINGUAS="es es_ES"

VIDEO_CARDS="vga vesa i810" 

FETCHCOMMAND="/usr/bin/getdelta.sh \${URI}"

ROOTPATH="/sbin:/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.osuosl.org/ http://ftp.club-internet.fr/pub/mirrors/gentoo/ http://ftp.heanet.ie/pub/gentoo/ http://ftp.rhnet.is/pub/gentoo/ http://ftp.belnet.be/mirror/rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo/"

PORT_LOGDIR=/var/log

INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse"

PORTAGE_NICENESS="15" 

EXTRA_ECONF="--with-gnu-ld"

LDEMULATION="elf_i386"

CLEAN_DELAY="1"

source /usr/portage/local/layman/make.conf
```

Como ven, nada especial. Quizas como nota, el uso de getdelta y muchas uses  :Smile: .

Saludos

----------

## ekz

Bueno, mi aporte:

```

PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS="--exclude-from=/etc/portage/rsync_excludes"

```

Excluye categorías al hacer --sync

```

ekz@localhost ~ $ cat /etc/portage/rsync_excludes

app-accessibility/*

app-antivirus/*

app-backup/*

app-benchmarks/*

app-dicts/*

app-emacs/*

app-laptop/*

...

```

SAludos

----------

## inconexo

Considero imprescindible:

 *Quote:*   

> PORTAGE_ELOG_CLASSES="info warn error log"
> 
> PORTAGE_ELOG_SYSTEM="save mail"
> 
> PORTAGE_ELOG_MAILURI="inconexo@xxx.com mail.xxx.com"

 

para tener un log en el email de los mensajitos que te aparecen despues de un emerge de cada paquete

----------

## pacho2

Yo también excluyo unas cuentas categorías en el sync, mi red es un poco lenta :-/

----------

## achaw

 *ekz wrote:*   

> Bueno, mi aporte:
> 
> ```
> 
> PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS="--exclude-from=/etc/portage/rsync_excludes"
> ...

 

Muy interesante, lo voy a implementar.

Saludos

----------

## Theasker

```
PORTAGE_ELOG_CLASSES="info warn error log"

PORTAGE_ELOG_SYSTEM="save mail"

PORTAGE_ELOG_MAILURI="inconexo@xxx.com mail.xxx.com"
```

necesito tener un servidor de correo instalado para q funcione?, y sino q tengo q poner en vez de "mail.xxx.com" 

gracias anticipadas

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

 *Quote:*   

> necesito tener un servidor de correo instalado para q funcione?

 

Con tener instalado cualquier MTA debería bastar...

No sabía que se podían excluir categorías al sincronizar, realmente han pensado en todo, eh?

No va a dejar de sorprenderme nunca la gente que desarrolla Gento...

Este hilo me ha servido para aprender un poco mas de paso. Voy a implementar lo de las categorias excluidas y lo de loguear en una cuenta de correo.

Gracias a todos. Salud!

----------

## Theasker

MTA ?, q es eso?

----------

## Tirion

Aqui va el mio, es bastante mas gordo...jejeje

```

# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically

# built this stage.

# Please consult /etc/make.conf.example for a more detailed example.

CFLAGS="-march=prescott -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

FEATURES="parallel-fetch ccache"

MAKEOPS="-j3"

ACCEPT-KEYWORDS="x86"

USE=" sse sse2 sse3 mmxext mmx unicode userlocales gtk jpeg png gnome alsa ogg flac vorbis cdr dvdr ffmpeg mpeg glitz pdf apache2 bash-completition cairo dbus gif png mikmod opengl mp3 xinerama jpeg2k tiff truetype X css dvdread encode vcd v4l sdl theora threads xvid aac amr a52 extrafilters fame imagemagick lzo mjpeg quicktime network v4l2 xml speex mp4 vorbis-psy xv mp3rtp utempter dv xcomposite wifi jingle xscreensaver -gdbm -fortran v4l dvd jack nls ansi custreloc dlopen gprof mad nsplugin wireshark john cdrom win32codecs"

# This should not be changed unless you know exactly what you are doing.  You

# should probably be using a different stage, instead.

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

LINGUAS="es_ES es"

VIDEO_CARDS="vga i810 i830 i915"

IMPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse"

ALSA_CARDS="intel8x0"

# This sets what to log

PORTAGE_ELOG_CLASSES="warn error log"

# And this is how to do it

PORTAGE_ELOG_SYSTEM="save"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://mirrors.blueyonder.co.uk/mirrors/gentoo "

```

Por cierto, que tal funciona el x86_64?? Porque mi micro es de 64 bits (intel core 2 duo) pero decidi instalar un sistema de 32 bits....aunque nunca es tarde para cambiarlo,jejeje, se nota mucho la diferencia??

----------

## ekz

 *Theasker wrote:*   

> MTA ?, q es eso?

 

 *Wikipedia wrote:*   

> MTA es una sigla en inglés que significa Mail Transport Agent (Agente de Transporte de Correos), y también Message Transport Agent (Agente de Transporte de Mensajes).
> 
> En otras palabras, es el servidor de correo (SMTP) en sí y no la parte que usa el usuario para recuperar los mensajes que éste recibió.
> 
> El MTA, recibe los mensajes desde otro MTA (relaying), un MSA (Mail submission Agent) que toma por sí mismo el mensaje electrónico desde un MUA (Mail user agent), o recibe directamente el correo desde un MUA, actuando como un MSA. El MTA trabaja en trasfondo, mientras el usuario usualmente interactúa con el MUA.
> ...

 

SAludos

----------

## sefirotsama

Puede que te sirva algo del mio. Para mi es imprescindible el FEATURES="parallel-fetch"

 *make.conf wrote:*   

> 
> 
> #################################################
> 
> #  COMPILACIÓ OPTIMITZACIONS, USE, CFLAGS, ETC  #
> ...

 

----------

## sefirotsama

 *Tirion wrote:*   

> Por cierto, que tal funciona el x86_64?? Porque mi micro es de 64 bits (intel core 2 duo) pero decidi instalar un sistema de 32 bits....aunque nunca es tarde para cambiarlo,jejeje, se nota mucho la diferencia??

 

En el dia a dia la diferencia no se nota especialmente... en juegos tal vez un poco, pero tampoco lo notaras. La diferencia esta a la hora de compilar para actualizar el sistema. Hay te quedas atras y eso ha sido un error...

Sigo sin entender pq hay gente de 64 bits que use 32b sin necesidad? Será por el rumor (ya desmentido hace tiempo) de que no hay apps para 64bits???

En fin, que sepas que si quieres cambiar a 64 ahora debes hacer una instalación nueva (como mucho conservar el /home y poco más)

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

 *Sefirotsama wrote:*   

> En el dia a dia la diferencia no se nota especialmente

 

Lo que si he notado, es que se consume un poco mas de memoria ram para hacer exactamente lo mismo a 64 bits que a 32... No sé a que se debe y puede que sea idea mía solamente pero...

Un aplauso para el make.conf de Sefirotsama, el mas ordenado de todos!

 *Tirion wrote:*   

> Por cierto, que tal funciona el x86_64?? Porque mi micro es de 64 bits (intel core 2 duo) pero decidi instalar un sistema de 32 bits....aunque nunca es tarde para cambiarlo,jejeje, se nota mucho la diferencia??

 

Ya que sale el tema, estoy a punto rehacer la instalación a 32 bits o una jaula chroot, ya veré, por que no he podido encontrar otra solucion que no sea esa para ejecutar algunas aplicaciones y juegos sobre wine a 64 bits.

Eso es lo unico que me tiene complicado a 64 bits, lo demás funciona todo perfectamente.

Salud!

----------

## i92guboj

El gasto de memoria extra depende del programa en cuestión. Según como esté

diseñado y los tipos de datos usados. Por ejemplo, el tamaño del tipo de datos

UInt32 en C/C++ (usado para almacenar enteros sin signo) siempre es de 32 bits,

invariablemente de la arquitectura que se use. Sin embargo, otros tipos de

datos dependen de la arquitectura. Un int normal y corriente, normalmente tiene

una longitud de 32 bits, que coincide con la longitud de palabra de la

arquitectura x86 desde el 386dx. En muchos casos es así incluso en arquitecturas

de 64 bits, dependiendo del compilador usado, sin embargo, no hay garantía de

que el tamaño de int sea invariable, mientras que si usamos uint32 estamos seguros

del tamaño que va a ocupar en memoria.

Por tanto, aparte del tamaño del código, que puede variar (para mejor o para peor, 

según el programa concreto), lo más importante es como se almacenen los datos

y como se carguen en memoria. Si un programa usa tipos de datos con longitud

fija y conocida, entonces no debería ocupar mucho más en x86-64 que en x86. Por

eso es difícil generalizar, aunque si, podemos asumir que en bastantes casos, se

gasta algo más de ram en amd64. Es el precio a pagar por una longitud de palabra

que es del doble.

----------

## Tirion

 *sefirotsama wrote:*   

> 
> 
> En fin, que sepas que si quieres cambiar a 64 ahora debes hacer una instalación nueva (como mucho conservar el /home y poco más)

 

No bastaria con cambiar la CHOST a x86_64 y recompilar el sistema entero?, es decir, si recompilo todos los paquetes no necesito hacer una instalacion desde cero, o me equivoco?

----------

## ekz

 *Documentación oficial wrote:*   

> ¿Puedo actualizar mi sistema x86 a amd64 mediante un emerge -e world?
> 
> Es imposible actualizar debido a algunas diferencias entre una instalación x86 y una amd64. Deberemos hacer una instalación desde cero. La instalación es ligeramente diferente de la de x86, por tanto debería usar los Manuales Gentoo Linux AMD64.

 

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/es/gentoo-amd64-faq.xml

SAludos

----------

## Tirion

De todos modos, yo no tengo un amd de 64 bits, es un core 2 duo de 64 bits, aun asi parece que dentro de un tiempo habra que rehacer la instalacion.....aunque actualmente estoy contento con los 32 bits

Saludos!

----------

## i92guboj

 *Tirion wrote:*   

>  *sefirotsama wrote:*   
> 
> En fin, que sepas que si quieres cambiar a 64 ahora debes hacer una instalación nueva (como mucho conservar el /home y poco más) 
> 
> No bastaria con cambiar la CHOST a x86_64 y recompilar el sistema entero?, es decir, si recompilo todos los paquetes no necesito hacer una instalacion desde cero, o me equivoco?

 

Cambiar el CHOST nunca es algo trivial, aunque si fuera ése el único problema

no pasaría nada. Incluso hay guías para cambiar el CHOST de forma segura entre

los docs de Gentoo. Pero sin embargo el gran problema es que tu kernel está

compilado para 32 bits, y no puede ejecutar programas de 64 bits. En cuanto

compilaras las utilidades básicas del sistema o glibc, todo dejaría de andar,

al no ser tu kernel actual capaz de ejecutar código de 64 bits.

Ésto dejaría un instalación completamente rota e inservible. Si bien en teoría,

si debería ser posible compilar un kernel de 64 bits y arrancar con él la

instalación de 32 bits que ya tienes (un kernel de 64 bits con emulación IA32

si que puede ejecutar programas de 32 bits). Una vez dentro de tu kernel de

64, deberías poder cambiar el profile, cambiar tu CHOST y CFLAGS y recompilar

todo. Sin embargo, mucho me sorprendería que eso funcionara a la primera, o

que no surja algún problema. Instalar desde cero será mucho más fácil (y tendrás

más posibilidades de terminar con éxito).

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

 *i92guboj wrote:*   

> Por 
> 
> eso es difícil generalizar, aunque si, podemos asumir que en bastantes casos, se 
> 
> gasta algo más de ram en amd64. Es el precio a pagar por una longitud de palabra 
> ...

 

Y lo pago encantado de la vida!

 *Tirion wrote:*   

> De todos modos, yo no tengo un amd de 64 bits, es un core 2 duo de 64 bits

 

Para el caso es exactamente lo mismo. Como dice el amigo i92nosecuanto   :Very Happy:  , mejor empezar de cero...

(Por experiencia, la unica vez que quise cambiar mi chost, terminé embarrando todo, y no fué de 32 a 64 bits, mas simple, de i585 a i686...)

Salud!

----------

## Tirion

 *Inodoro_Pereyra wrote:*   

> 
> 
> (Por experiencia, la unica vez que quise cambiar mi chost, terminé embarrando todo, y no fué de 32 a 64 bits, mas simple, de i585 a i686...)
> 
> Salud!

 

Jejejeje, lo de cambiar la Chost ya lo hice una vez...porque debido a que no tenia mucha idea al intalar gentoo, me confundi y estaba compilandolo todo para un i486.....y la cambie a i686 y despues de unas horas....todo estupendamente.

Saludos

----------

## sefirotsama

Gracias Inodoro Pereya por tus elogios (aún hay cosas que quiero mejorar)

 *Tirion wrote:*   

>  *sefirotsama wrote:*   
> 
> En fin, que sepas que si quieres cambiar a 64 ahora debes hacer una instalación nueva (como mucho conservar el /home y poco más) 
> 
> No bastaria con cambiar la CHOST a x86_64 y recompilar el sistema entero?, es decir, si recompilo todos los paquetes no necesito hacer una instalacion desde cero, o me equivoco?

 

Yo también pensaba eso, pero deberias rehacer completamente el sistema (para empezar cambiar el accep keywords y el kernel, asi que todo el make.conf va a mutar). Cuando vi en la dcumentación que se debe reinstalar pensé (mucho) y entendí que todas las librerias cambian y por lo tanto tu viejo stage3 del que partiste inicialmente también es diferente.

Solución: haz una nueva instalación de 64bits guarda tu home que lo podras rehusar (incluyendo las configuraciones de porgramas) y si te interesa luego puedes haer una jaula de 32 bits en la cual estoy interesado. Esta todo documentado.

Si quieres puedes basarte en mi make.conf (pero vigila que esta pensado para mis necesidades en un portatil core2duo con kde y en catalan así que modificalo).

Si te apuntas mirare de echarte una mano que estoy interesado en la jaula esa que todavia no he creado. (avisa al acabar la instalación).

Enga, un saludo

----------

## Tirion

 *sefirotsama wrote:*   

> Gracias Inodoro Pereya por tus elogios (aún hay cosas que quiero mejorar)
> 
>  *Tirion wrote:*    *sefirotsama wrote:*   
> 
> En fin, que sepas que si quieres cambiar a 64 ahora debes hacer una instalación nueva (como mucho conservar el /home y poco más) 
> ...

 

No es una cosa que descarto...pero de momento me va a ser imposible....me voy de viaje, y hasta septiembre o asi no podre hacerlo.....jejejej, de todos modos, si te pones con ello y lo consigues ya te preguntare  :Razz: .

De todos modos, sigo sin ver ninguna mejora sustancial que me incline a pasarme a los 64 bits....de momento, pero vaya, siempre nos pica la curiosidad y queremos tenerlo todo al 100%, asique terminare por hacerlo,jejejej.

Saludos!

----------

## ensarman

se fueron del tema!!!!

aunke para pasarme de 32 a 64 bits yo tambien hice la instalacion desde cero preo gentoo x86 me funcionaba mejor que amd64. tenia menos problemas, debe ser porque la gran mayoria de programas precompilados estan hechos para 32bits, como por ejemplo el opera, el openoffice-bin(me da flojera compilarlo), acrobat flash,, etc,etc,etc.

en fin la emulacion de 32 bits parece que no funciona del todo bien poorque por ejemplo el opera es un navegador de 32bits y deberia funcionar el flash correctamente por ser tambien de 32 bits, pero funcionan algunas cosas pero, por ejemplo, no funcionan los videos de youtube y tengo que pasarme al firefox para verlos con el  nspluginwarper.

regresando al tema central:

```

CFLAGS="-march=athlon64 -O2 -pipe -msse3 -fomit-frame-pointer"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

USE="fbcon pic 3dnow samba xcomposite slang unicode xml dvd 3dfx dvdr joystick glitz svg lcms tk acpi apache2 aalib alsa aac -gnome cdr mysql motif php nls spell -minimal zlib sqlite mysql tiff smaba jpeg jpeg2k gif png xpm tcl usb java javascript nsplugin acl bzip2 hal dbus  php flac speex mmap audiofile theora xine tidy pdf accessibility jbif xvid msn -ipv6 gd mozilla win32codecs sdl tcl tk nptl real xv vcd wxwindows X opengl kde gtk gtk2 qt3 qt3support qt4 xprint fortran truetype vorbis mp3 mpeg mad ogg offensive encode mmx ffmpeg imagemagick fpc cups"

LINGUAS="es es_AR"

INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse joystick" 

VIDEO_CARDS="vesa nv nvidia"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.namerica.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

```

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

 *el_macnifico wrote:*   

> por ejemplo, no funcionan los videos de youtube y tengo que pasarme al firefox para verlos con el nspluginwarper

 

A mi tampoco me funciona con la ultima versión de netscape-flash sobre opera pero instalando la 7.0.68, todo solucionado sobre los dos navegadores.

Lo que me trae de los pelos es shockwave flash. He tenido que instalar internet explorer para poder ver shockwave. En fin...

----------

## sefirotsama

 *Inodoro_Pereyra wrote:*   

>  *el_macnifico wrote:*   por ejemplo, no funcionan los videos de youtube y tengo que pasarme al firefox para verlos con el nspluginwarper 
> 
> A mi tampoco me funciona con la ultima versión de netscape-flash sobre opera pero instalando la 7.0.68, todo solucionado sobre los dos navegadores.
> 
> Lo que me trae de los pelos es shockwave flash. He tenido que instalar internet explorer para poder ver shockwave. En fin...

 

Calla.... se me ponen los pelos de punta.... que miedo me da...

A ver, hace ya unos dias que me deshice de la partición windows y ahora espero afilar el qemu (ya que tengo una jodida licencia pues usarla si algun dia me hiciera falta para la carrera o algo)... y vale que si hay alguna cosa que se ve diferente en mozilla que en IE, no por eso me voy a instalar el IE (es que me parece una burrada).

No sé, yo con firefox no tengo problemas con nada ni ningún flash ni ningún vídeo ni nada de nada (ni tan solo en youtube).

Mi firefox es compilado y uso 64bits sin problemas... ahora si queréis que os haga un binario del mio...

EDITO: Lo que quiero decir es que puedo vivir completamente feliz en 64bits sin que me falte nada de nada. Eso si, el openoffice no lo pienso compilar ni a  la de 3. Por lo menos no lo compilaré hasta de aquí unos meses (y aún así lo dudo)

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

 *Quote:*   

> Calla.... se me ponen los pelos de punta.... que miedo me da...

 

Fué realmente chistoso, A la segunda página web que abrí con internet explorer ya tenía dos instancias adicionales corriendo de IE con popups...

De todas formas me imagino que será cuestión de tiempo solamente hasta que se pueda correr shockwave sobre linux. No nos pueden marginar de esa forma.

Y si, estoy hablando de el sistema a 64 bits, y no, la ultima versión de flash no me reproduce videos embebidos. En cuanto a firefox, también lo tengo compilado. A que se deberá no sé ni me importa, lo de los videitos no me quita el sueño para nada.

Salud!

----------

## i92guboj

 *Inodoro_Pereyra wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Calla.... se me ponen los pelos de punta.... que miedo me da... 
> 
> Fué realmente chistoso, A la segunda página web que abrí con internet explorer ya tenía dos instancias adicionales corriendo de IE con popups...
> 
> De todas formas me imagino que será cuestión de tiempo solamente hasta que se pueda correr shockwave sobre linux. No nos pueden marginar de esa forma.
> ...

 

Disiento. Por supuesto que pueden, y lo demuestran cada vez que tienen oportunidad jeje. La única solución válida para por no usar dichos codecs, ya que son claramente limitadores. Los usuarios de windows viven felices en su mundo, pero flash es la antítesis de la portabilidad. Como desarrollador, yo jamás uso flash en mis webs, ni flash ni ninguna otra tecnología que sea cerrada, no portable, y claramente discriminatoria, ya que ni todos los usuarios usan la misma arquitectura o sistema operativo, ni tienen por qué desperdiciar su ancho de banda porque el programador de una web fue lo suficientemente imbécil para decidir que sus usuarios tienen que descargarse 5 megas de flash antes de poder entrar en su sitio web.

En cualquier caso, y si es realmente necesario, siempre se pueden descargar los videos y verlos con mplayer, que si se compila en 64 bits, y lo abre todo. Incluyendo flv y realmedia.

Saludos  :Smile: 

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Bueno, de todas formas no pierdo las esperanzas. Algun día ya no seremos la minoría y pasaremos a ser un porcentaje importante. Quizás en ese momento nos tengan mas en cuenta...

Por lo pronto, mientras exista forma de subsanar las trabas que se van presentando por sucia que sea la solución, linux me sigue pareciendo la mejor opción desde todo punto de vista como usuario "ligeramente experimentado de pc" que soy.

Salud!

----------

## Soul Lost

 *i92guboj wrote:*   

>  *diegoto wrote:*   
> 
> #OVERLAY
> 
> source /usr/portage/local/layman/make.conf
> ...

 

Sobre esto yo tengo unas dudas, si defines algo como:

```
PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage /usr/local/layman"
```

Entonces según entiendo, esto no tomará los directorios dentro de /usr/local/layman/* ? por lo que es necesario jalar el make.conf del directorio de layman?, si es así, he estado tomándome el pelo sólo XD..

----------

## i92guboj

 *Soul Lost wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Sobre esto yo tengo unas dudas, si defines algo como:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Bueno, esto no es solo cosa de make.conf, sino del shell de turno (en caso de Gentoo/Linux, bash.

Las variables, se van evaluando en el orden en que se encuentran. Lo cual es equivalente a decir, que, si una variable se encuentra en dos puntos de un mismo script, el valor final de la misma, va a ser el de la última asignación que se le haga. Por tanto, si queremos conservar los valores anteriores, tenemos que añadir la propia variable de forma implícita. O sea, si hacemos esto:

```

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/portage/local"

....

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

```

La variable tomará el segundo valor. Si queremos añadir una ruta más, sin sobreescribir lo que ya había en la variable con anterioridad, entonces necesitarías algo como:

```

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/portage/local"

....

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="${PORTDIR_OVERLAY} /usr/local/portage"

```

Aunque esto tiene poco o ningún sentido en un script tan trivial como make.conf, a no ser que se haga por motivos estéticos, ya que lo más simple y fácil es hacer:

```

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/portage/local /usr/local/portage"

```

En cualquier caso, simplemente usar "/usr/local/layman" no es suficiente. Es más, creo recordar que portage se quejará de que ese directorio no tiene una estructura de portage válida, aunque no recuerdo el error concreto, ni si era un error o un simple aviso. Por esta razón, no se añade dicha ruta en tu /etc/make.conf, sino en un make.conf aparte, en el propio dir de layman (en tu caso sería seguramente /usr/local/layman/make.conf, o la ruta que tu uses.

En dicho archivo encontrarás algo como esto:

```

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="

/var/portage/local/layman/xeffects

$PORTDIR_OVERLAY

"

```

Esto quiere decir que se añaden una serie de rutas a tu overlay, y al final, se añade también lo que ya hubiera en dicha variable, para que no se pierdan dichas rutas. Tras esto, añadimos una línea "source /path/to/layman/make.conf" al final de nuestro /etc/make.conf de toda la vida. Para que el make.conf de layman sea añadido al ejecutar el /etc/make.conf normal y corriente. Así es como funcionan los overlays de layman. El efecto del comando "source" es el mismo que tiene el comando "." (un punto solito), y es el de ejecutar el contenido del archivo indicado en el mismo shell en el que corra el script actual, o en el caso de usarlo desde la consola, en el mismo shell interactivo que estemos usando. Se hace de este modo (y no simplemente lanzando el script make.conf) porque de esta forma se conservan todas las variables de un script a otro. Por contra, si los scripts se lanzan en la forma típica, cada uno se ejecuta en un shell distinto, y se pueden producir inconsistencias en las variables, de un shell a otro distinto.

----------

